# Where's the snow in CO right now?



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

The only place with a good natural base is Wolf Creek, which is way south of I-70, near New Mexico. Telluride and Purgatory are getting hammered right now, but they're also way south and don't have much natural base yet, but check back after this storm. The northern half of the state is open on snowmaking only right now. Loveland may be her best bet on I-70 right now; they're cheaper and nobody really has anything good open yet. Sunlight is cheaper too and very close to Glenwood. Avoid all of the mega resorts; the price definitely ain't worth it yet (if it ever is).

Check the season progress report at www.bestsnow.net


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

*go south*

I would stay away from the I-70 corridor as much as possible when skiing in Colorado especially with christmas break coming up in a week or two for most schools/colleges. 

I would recommend heading south and check out the smaller ski areas Wolf Creek(they have received 32" in the past 48 hours and it is still snowing) and Monarch are usually good bets for the best snow to $$ value.

There are several other small(?) areas [Durango Mountain Resort, Eldora, Loveland, Powderhorn, Ski Cooper, Sol Vista, Sunlight (closest to Glenwood Springs) and San Juan Snowcat (more expensive but fun people to ski with)] that I am sure others on this forum can fill you in on.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Keystone has the most terrain open right now. That might change after the storm however. All of the I-70 mtns have black diamond 'runs' so i would just check to see where the most snowfall is when the date your sister comes to town gets closer...

Most of the I-70 mtns have a variety of everything, i would just pick a spot based on snowfall and also go where the crowds aren't..

A-basin probably would be your best bet for price but Zuma Bowl probably won't til January no matter how much snow we get so half their mtn won't be open. 

Pick your poison.... and happy riding


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

mjpowhound said:


> Avoid all of the mega resorts; the price definitely ain't worth it yet (if it ever is).



Dumbest thing Ive ever heard...

I can get you tickets to any Vail resort for 45 bucks. Yea, soooo pricey. 
Even though loveland is more than that.

Dumbass. Ask around, and you can get some good deals.

To the OP. If she want to hit up a VA resort, let me know.
Ill hook her up with a cheaper ticket.


Oh yea.. Some resorts are still closed, like cooper. So, be sure to check as to when they open....Thats way off the interstate anyways though...


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like most of Colorado is getting good snow today. Dumping outside my window in Edwards. Vail still needs more snow to get the backside open. Her best bet along the I-70 corridor might be to base a couple nights in Silverthorne/Frisco. Fairly cheap lodging and she could ski Copper, Breck, A Basin or Loveland. See some variety, have some fun, not have to pack up and move every night to ski a different hill.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

if she wants resorts and is into the non-glam thing, loveland or a-basin are her best bets along i-70. if she skis the backcountry, that's a whole different topic.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

This doesn't relate directly to Laura's request but here's a great website for Colorado powder hounds with a sense of humor: Colorado Powder Forecast | Unique and targeted weather for Colorado skiers

The latest update is "close to four feet of snow down at Wolf Creek, 20" at Crested Butte, 15" at Telluride, about 15" at Sunlight, a foot at Aspen, and 28" at Powderhorn".


h


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

the_skin_eater said:


> Dumbest thing Ive ever heard...
> 
> "I can get you tickets to any Vail resort for 45 bucks. Yea, soooo pricey.
> Even though loveland is more than that.
> ...


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

CB or Monarch.......over any of the I-70's......at any time of the year. 

Sorry V-Valley and Summit folks.......but that entire corridor is ridiculous......I don't care how much snow you've gotten. 

The SW resorts would be awesome (Telluride, Wolf Creek, etc.)....but that'll be quite out of the way for your sister.


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

skin eater get me some tickets for 45 bucks


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Yes, you can get 45 tickets. I have several of em.
And yes, I did talk to the OP already. Told him to give me the date when his sister arrives, and Ill hook her up.

You dont know what tickets are available for the mountain obviously, so dont comment on the matter.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

I only have so many 45 tickets available. Not just handing them out like candy this early yet. Prolly will later on though for sure. Will keep you all updated.

If you work at any ski resort, you get a discount. If your an instructor, you get a discount. If your in the military, yup, you get a discount.

If anyone is actually interested in various tickets at the vail resorts, feel free to ask. Ill tell you how you can get the best price.
The further in advance you plan to come to these resorts, the more you save....


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

man id love a 1 or 2 45 dollar tickets to the vail mountains im trying to spend some time there in january


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Trade for Aspen comps?


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

I will take a $45 Vail ticket or two. Girlfriend's brother wants to ski there early next month.


----------

